# Agregar componentes digitales a LTSPICE



## Humano (Oct 26, 2009)

Hola:

Quiero simular un convertidor ADC Flash completo con el LTSPICE, y bueno, la parte analógica ya está. Pero no sé si hay forma de meterle un codificador de 8 a 3 bits (74348).

¿Sabéis si es posible?


Gracias


----------



## algp (Oct 26, 2009)

En principio es posible. Y eso es una de las cosas que me gusta del LTSpice, es bastante abierto y permite agregar mas componentes sin mucho problema.

El problema principal esta en encontrar el modelo spice para el 74348.

He buscado entre los archivos del Grupo Yahoo de LTSpice y no encontre nada, pero por si te einteresa hay muchos otros ICs series TTL y CMOS.

Yo suelo agregar componentes al LTSPice copiando el archivo de libreria a la carpeta lib\sub y los archivos de diagrama del componente ( *.asy ) a alguna carpeta apropiada dentro de sym.

Hay otras opciones para agregar componentes creo que se pueden mantener los archivos correspondientes en la misma carpeta del archivo del circuito tambien.


----------



## Humano (Oct 28, 2009)

Gracias tio. He estado investigando como se agregan componentes y no parece complicado. Aunque, digo yo; ¿no hay forma de crear nuevos componentes? Digo en plan totalmente manual; porque en principio el decodificador que quiero se puede hacer con unas cuantas puertas OR.

Muy interesante ese foro de yahoo. Iré posteando los progresos que vaya consiguiendo.

Gracias


----------



## nicolao69 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola, estoy buscando el modelo de un current mode pwm controller, es el LT3846 o LTC3006 o LT3856. porfavor si alguien lo tiene porque no lo puedo encontrar para simularlo o bien un modelo equivalente pin a pin que funcione igual.


----------

